# Your favourite shop made router lift?



## Monkey Mark (22 Jul 2015)

I've just about had enough of my router table. It's a cheap aldi one. For the money it way good and some of the parts will be reused, but I want something better. 

So, whilst searching the Web, well mainly YouTube to be honest, I've come across many many shop built router lifts. Some simple, some complex, some lifting from the top and others from the side. 

Personally I like both the one from Jay bates and the one from stumpy nubs. 
Both are very different in design but use the same principles. 

However, I haven't yet settled on a design I like. And so, I thought I'd throw it open to you lot to put your suggestions forward. Which do you like?


----------



## bobmac004 (22 Jul 2015)

I thought this was quite clever
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNiuPzb5apI


----------



## pcb1962 (23 Jul 2015)

Don't know if you're aware, if you get a Triton TRA001 (or TRB001) router you don't need to make/buy a router lift, it's built into the machine.


----------



## rafezetter (29 Jul 2015)

Don't know if you've already seen this but here's an extremely simple router lift from one of our previous members Niki - now sadly passed on - a sticky for all his jigs is at the top of the page, and its definitely worth an hgour or three's perusal

His router table and lift:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10671&highlight=


----------



## jdeacon (31 Jul 2015)

I was also fed up with my original router table, which was home-made.

In my case I wanted a combined router table lift and table saw extension. I looked at John Heisz (his second, later one), Steve Ramsey's and Matthias Wandel's. Steve's was a standalone table, cabinet even, rather than an extension.

I decided I didn't want a hole in the table for a lift spanner like Steve's. I reckoned I wouldn't be up for making the right-angled gearing of Matthias'. I went for John Heisz's inclined slot and bearing. The plans were $12 (http://www.ibuildit.ca/Sales/sales-4.html).

I've just about finished, although it's not actually mounted under the table saw extension yet. The main issue is that it has two slides rather than one. So friction is greater. I added a PTFE strip to John's design - at the bottom of the horizontal slider's lower track. I also changed the clamp ararngement to work more like the one Matthias used. By the end of the weekend I should know if it all works .


----------

